# bengal kitten wanted



## devilish-690 (Feb 1, 2010)

hi all

im looking for a bengal kitten to join my family. I have spent months looking through all sorts of papers and ads not finding any that sound like honest descent breeders, so i thought he time had come to try this site as i have had many people tell me you are all honest people. it dosent matter if it is male or female as i dont not wish to breed the kitten as they will be a much loved pet.

thanks in advance for any help 

jo


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

devilish-690 said:


> im looking for a bengal kitten to join my family. I have spent months looking through all sorts of papers and ads not finding any that sound like honest descent breeders, so i thought he time had come to try this site as i have had many people tell me you are all honest people.


We aim to please! 
The truth is that decent honest breeders very seldom advertise in papers and online ads. (Not saying that those who do are _not_ honest, it just isn't the norm for the _majority_ of good breeders).

We do have some Bengal breeders here who I am sure will be able to advise, but in the meantime may I suggest you try the Bengal breed clubs as most of these keep kitten lists of available babies.

The Bengal Cat Club
Welcome To The Website Of
The Ocicat and Bengal Cat Club

....just a few to get you started! You might even be able to find rescue Bengal young adult through the clubs as most do breed rescue.

Hope this helps


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Rozel Bengals - ABOUT US

this is my sister and her partners place. they are beautiful animals,

Good luck in your search


----------



## Jacquelyn1980 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello,

We should have kittens in a few days.....but we do not let them go to their new homes until they are 8 weeks old. Please let me know if you are still looking for a bengal 

Jacquelyn
(P.S. We live near Lake Tahoe, California)


----------



## devilish-690 (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you all for your help i have now got a lovely bengal boy who at this moment is trying to open the door handle,


----------

